
People Are Willing to Risk Their Lives for a Covid Vaccine. Should We Let Them? - mhb
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dm7na/why-intentionally-infecting-people-with-coronavirus-could-be-worth-it
======
mmm_grayons
I don't see how whether "we should let them" factors into it. People make
their own choices; others haven't the right to tell them whether a risk is
allowable.

